# Holy Smoke They're Fast!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Whilst having a gentle pootle down the M40 this morning at 05:45, i spotted a car approaching at a fair rate of knotts & deduced when it got close (from the Angel Eyes) that it was a BMW.

I stayed where i was & let him past (he was tonking along) to realise it was a 56 Plate 335i Coupe. Normally i'd not bother but decided to have a play as the motorway was virtually empty. As he saw me give chase i could smell (from his emissions as it was obviously a new car) that he'd buried the peddle so with me in pursuit mode our speeds rose very quickly. Although i was pulling the 335i in, it was hardly a walk over & possibly the closest road race i've had to date.

I know his car must have been re-mapped but even so it was not until very silly speeds that i was able to really make real gains.

Me thinks i may track these cars as they venture into the 2nd hand market as for sure this one was far quicker than any M3 i've come up against.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Must have been remapped?

Maybe it wasn't.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> Must have been remapped?
> 
> Maybe it wasn't.


Was defo re-mapped. He'd not have been able to reach the speeds we did without a re-map.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Must have been remapped?
> ...





quoted from [URL=http://www.caranddriver.com said:


> www.caranddriver.com[/URL]":3udg9mqw]BMW claims the 335i coupe will accelerate from 0 to 60 in 5.3 seconds â€" scarcely more than the outgoing E46 M3. Our acceleration times in BMWs typically are even faster than the companyâ€™s claimed times, so an instrumented test time of five seconds flat isnâ€™t out of the question. The 335i will be limited to 150 mph when equipped with an optional sport package.


So you were doing more than 150 then :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scavenger said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Perhaps  .

Not 100% sure if it was the Sport variant, as it did not look kitted out in BMW Sport spoilers that usually adorn the M-Sport versions, however it was dark & i was concentrating on catching him, not on his bodywork etc.

Was mighty quick & me thinks i'll be booking a test drive very soon. I'd assume with a simple re-map, the car would get to the heady heights of 370+BHP with a huuuge lump ot Torque & my guess is a top speed of over 170MPH would not be un-achievable


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Sport Pack for the 3 Coupe is being launced in March - only SE trim available at the moment


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Sport Pack for the 3 Coupe is being launced in March - only SE trim available at the moment


Thought it didn't look like a Sport Variant.

In SE form they must be one of the most stealthy cars around. Just looks like any 3 Series Coupe but it certainly don't perform like one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

they do sound v nice  i work near the BMW garage here, and see/hear loads of happy new owners pulling out onto the dual carriageway   :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Forgive my ignorance.... but are we talking about 335i diesel or petrol ? :?:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

a18eem said:


> Forgive my ignorance.... but are we talking about 335i diesel or petrol ? :?:


Petrol. The 335i is Petrol & the 335d of course the Diesel. The Diesel has even more torque than the petrol IIRC & in standard guise.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Slightly off topic -

Paul are you happy with the work DMS has done on your BM ?

Ta

James.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Slightly off topic -
> 
> Paul are you happy with the work DMS has done on your BM ?
> 
> ...


Very happy, although the car is up for sale proper now so it's time to say goodbye.

For BMW of Porsche, i'd ONLY ever use DMS & i know they have an awesome map for both the 335i & 335d which totally transform the cars. Used DMS on my 535d M-Sport as well when i had that.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Not quite in the league of your M5, but bang for buck the DMS on the Merc was worth everypenny.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The 335i I drove a few weeks back felt more rapid than the only 305 ponies suggest. The turbo torque delivery was such that I was moved to post that most 400hp cars should not take on a hard driven 335i lightly.

It's different car to the manic e46 M3 tho, which can be torpid at low revs where the 335i is up and gone.

I really liked it and thought it good value too. The styling although a tad bland, is growing on me.

Don't think M sports are shipping yet.

A DMS versions would be even nicer with 380 ish hp, although I read somewhere that the direct injection is harder to tune?

I want to see the 335cd and 335ci tested back to back.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> The 335i I drove a few weeks back felt more rapid than the only 305 ponies suggest. The turbo torque delivery was such that I was moved to post that most 400hp cars should not take on a hard driven 335i lightly.
> 
> It's different car to the manic e46 M3 tho, which can be torpid at low revs where the 335i is up and gone.
> 
> ...


100% agree. Not sure how the manual box in a 335i would take the increased torque & power levels (i assume the petrol is manual?). That said, the Auto in the 335d would lap the power/torque up, as per the 535d's have. Would be a great back to back.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

My understanding of the 335i is that every engine, regardless whether it is "SE" spec, or "Sport" spec, is 305bhp and 298ft lbs torque.

As has been discussed many times on this forum, bhp is a by-product of torque. Therefore, at *silly* speeds, it would not be surprising that a car posessing more power on paper, may struggle to rein the 335 in. For example, a standard Evo VI had a top speed of 171mph (proven bizarrely, at a V-Max event)

Somewhere on pistonheads, a very clever person has posted a diagram showing the decreasing gains and subsequent, dramatically spiralling power one needs, in order to catch/pull away from a lower-powered car at speed. For example, if you were accelerating up a slip road alongside a std MKv GTi, there would be a sizeable difference in speed by the time you and subsequently, the GOLF, reached 90/100mph: ypou would be many many yards ahead.

HOWEVER, start at 100mph, with the golf in front, the closing *effect* is dramatically reduced. I am presuming this led to you feeling the 335 was remapped. It could have been, but most likely wasn't IMO.

<what a load of senseless sh*te I have just typed. It really is time to finish this bottle and go to bed> :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> My understanding of the 335i is that every engine, regardless whether it is "SE" spec, or "Sport" spec, is 305bhp and 298ft lbs torque.
> 
> As has been discussed many times on this forum, bhp is a by-product of torque. Therefore, at *silly* speeds, it would not be surprising that a car posessing more power on paper, may struggle to rein the 335 in. For example, a standard Evo VI had a top speed of 171mph (proven bizarrely, at a V-Max event)
> 
> ...


Stu, you're spot on & i did view that PH diagram.

The 335i was 100% re-mapped, as the terminal speed we were both travelling at when i passed him was FAR above the limited top speed of any BMW. I was a good 100-150 yards back when i decided to give chase as i'd realised he'd floored his car (smelt & saw it), so it was always going to be a while before i was able to pass him.

In my simple mind i just expected to catch him very quickly & then pass, but the catch up took a good couple of miles (he did get the obvious slight jump being in front). At a very very silly speed i went passed him slowly, thus indicating that his speed at that point was way above the BMW limit & probably faster than a standard but de-limited 335i could reach.

As said, i'm going to book a test drive to try one of these puppies out as my surprise was obvious & tinged with shock


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Car and Driver:

335i 0-60=4.9s, 100mph=11.9, 120mph=18.6, 140mph=28.2
e60M5 4.3s, 9.4s, 13.5s, 20s

M5 should walk it over 100mph BUT 330ft ibs at 2200 rpm compared to the M5 max 360 ft ibs torque at over 6000 rpm must come in to play. Dont know the fronat area differences and and weight differences.

can't find 100-150 acceleration. 335i limited to 155mph

But Xede chipset shaves 335i to 4.1s to 60 mph, which is a good start.

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37494

Should see things closer. Its always gonna shy on HP, but the law of diminishing returns must be at work.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Car and Driver:
> 
> 335i 0-60=4.9s, 100mph=11.9, 120mph=18.6, 140mph=28.2
> e60M5 4.3s, 9.4s, 13.5s, 20s
> ...


So re-mapped you're looking at a shave over 4secs for 0-60?? Holy feck that's quick & eclipses the current standard M3 & CSL & perhaps even the new M3 when it's out.

No wonder it was harder than i expected to catch it.

Looked stable at 170MPH as well  :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe I should ditch this TT I have on order for a chipped 335 !  :?


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Maybe I should ditch this TT I have on order for a chipped 335 !  :?


I too am tempted but...
Remember it is a rear wheel drive and from my experience of the S3 I just can't consider anything but 4wd :roll: .....


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice car but lacks the looks.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Philr said:


> Nice car but lacks the looks.


Totally agree, but i'm thinking the M-Sport variant due out in March will look quite nice.

Saying that, the stealth look of the SE variant does have an appeal & if the model with i assume the softer suspension can look planted at 170+MPH then the Sport should be a real peach.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Already quoting 13% off the saloon 335i M here.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

So why hasn't this thread been locked :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jonah said:


> So why hasn't this thread been locked :roll:


No sponsor or advertiser participation I guess [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OT - sorry Wondermike but your avatar completely freaks me out [smiley=freak.gif]_ *shiver*_ :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> OT - sorry Wondermike but your avatar completely freaks me out [smiley=freak.gif]_ *shiver*_ :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Remember, wherever you go................he's watching you


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

IIRC the 335i standard spec makes it faster than the outgoing M3....which makes me wonder what the new M3 is going to offer. I was going to put a speculative deposit down, but I suspect I've missed the boat for an early list spot.

H


----------

